# MKII Vw Polo Breadvan



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello everyone!

For every buildup... There is a story.. And here is mine:

It all started when The Brit was driving around the country side of the UK. He spotted the car under a tree full of dust and decided to stop! After a Chat with the lady he found out she was a widow and that her late husband was the original owner of the breadvan. With 80k miles and mint condition he bought the car on the spot and brought it over to USA. A friend of mine went and bought the car from him! It was live at first sight for me. I offered to buy it from him, but he wouldn't budge. Until he found the car he really wanted, Acura EL, so he called me saying he needed to sell it right away to buy the Acura and gave me first pick, there were 3 others trying to buy it. But since he knew I would appreciate it more then anyone, he waited on me to get home from school. We closed the deal after I took my wife on a ride in it! 

I got it and changed wheels right away! As he sold me the car with 13s steel wheels.

I drove the car a bit and first and only problem, the dizzy went. After getting tired of looking for it I found the forum of Club Polo UK. Became a member and started looking at the British tuning style, and I have to admit! The 1.4 16V AFH is very nice with the carbs. 

So I started looking for all the engine choices. And finally bought a AFH there. It will be shipped to me and I will get it going and carbed! I will be doing more things to it. 

Orchid Euro is going to get it here.. and I have some amazing people over there helping out to get the engine to the port!!

Here is what Is being done: (red is done.. Blue is being worked on)

Engine
-AFH swap
-Carbs
-Electronic ignition
-Shave bay
-Slim radiator
-Polished bits
-Powdercoated bits


Interior
-Wood steering wheel
-Wood shift knob
-Leather wrap the cloth part of the seats (not the checker board)


Suspension
-Cup kit
-Bags over struts


Drivetrain
-Rear disc conversion
-New bushings all around
-New breaks
-Powdercoating on all metal bits


Wheels
-BBS RF reverse mounted prima Donna style with gold bolts and gold center cap


Sound
-Custom Side exit exhaust 
-Custom stealth box
-Custom speaker mounts
-Hidden radio


Here are some pictures:
































































Those pictures were before all of the madness! lol

Stay posted as I will be uploading more and updating on every step! It will be a long project! But will be finished!

Hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

So I will be getting the suspension out of my GLi to custom fit the fronts! Rears go right in!


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

any pictures of the bbs rf?


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

[QUOTE=


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, its very interesting story.


----------



## vwpolosp1984 (Jun 12, 2014)

*ive got a polo in the us too !!!!!!*

I have a 1984 polo sp its in Illinois its the sports package model limited to 9000 like mine I got mine in Iowa it only has 82,000 km which is the 50,000 miles range and its my first car I love it to death and I remember seeing your car before you bought it on the internet >>>











Love your car looks great hopefully see you at a show :thumbup: :what::heart:


----------



## vwpolosp1984 (Jun 12, 2014)

*were did you get all your parts*

were did you get all your parts for your mk2 polo


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

vwpolosp1984 said:


> were did you get all your parts for your mk2 polo




all from england.. do you need anything in particular? pm me!


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

bump!!!

have you rolled the rear squarches?


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice rims!
Very unique car in the States! Keep it rollin'!

Here's my coupé:


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

Vince86c said:


> Nice rims!
> Very unique car in the States!


are you in the states?


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes i am.. New jersey


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

I ment the guy with the coupe. 

Are you bringing your bready to h20?


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

No, I am from the Netherlands, so not in the states


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

vwpolosp1984 said:


> I have a 1984 polo sp its in Illinois its the sports package model limited to 9000 like mine I got mine in Iowa it only has 82,000 km which is the 50,000 miles range and its my first car I love it to death and I remember seeing your car before you bought it on the internet >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

just wanted to check in. I'll be moving to Chicago this summer and bringing my MKII Derby. 

How much of a nightmare is it to get parts? 

Also, if you guys need anything, now would be a good time to ask because I'm still in Germany. 

Regards
Manuel


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

Its not bad! Orchid euro who imported it is always bringing parts in.. Whatever you need


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet, that's excellent news.

I was toying with the idea of bringing my stock parts as well, which would entail shipping a container rather than just the car. Turns out that costs about 5x more, so I won't bother now.


----------

